# How to Access iPad Content on Windows 7 ???



## BearKiller (Nov 29, 2014)

My generous sister has just given my little six-year-old buddy an old iPad for her to load with all of her pictures and also play games on.
I am getting it cleaned out and ready for her.
It is Model A1219 and uses the old-style wide cord end.
It says 32GB
When I connected it to a Windows 7 machine, all that I can see are the photos.
It says there are just under 2GB in the DCIM folder; however, when I click "Internal Storage," it shows "used space 29GB" and "free space 17.2GB"; that adds up to 46.2GB; quite a bit more than the 32GB that is stamped on it.
How can I access all the rest of this 29GB of storage so that I can weed it out ?

Thanks for reading and all help is appreciated.


>>> On EDIT: I just assumed that, since I could see the photos, that I could offload them onto my computer for viewing and weeding out while freeing up that space for her photos.
I can see all the folders and photos, but thus far I haven't been able to do a thing with them.
This behavior sort of negates our intentions for this iPad.


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

Why not do a reset?
https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201252


----------



## BearKiller (Nov 29, 2014)

AmyToo said:


> Why not do a reset?


Thanks; that is a wonderful idea if it isn't over my head.
If I am going to restore the thing to as-new condition, I would like to "change ownership" from my sister's fiance to me; what am I going to get into to accomplish that ?
Various relatives and acquaintances have had all manner of nightmare occurrences of getting locked out of iPads that they were the only-ever owner of; such that, I am about afraid to mess with it.
I know people swap these things around on EBay all the time, so surely it shouldn't be an insurmountable task to switch ownership.
Any input on this would be appreciated.

>>> ON EDIT:
Well...., I followed the instructions to reset the iPad and got it wiped clean; then, it says to connect to iTunes.
I have tried on two different machines using two different browsers; and, when I click the download button, it immediately takes me to a page thanking me for downloading, yet nothing happens, nothing at all.

I searched this situation and it seems that this has been an ongoing huge problem for several years.

Now, I have this thing wiped, when I turn it on, all it will do is tell me to connect to iTunes.

What can I do ?


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

To access all the content on you iPad you need to have iTunes installed first. Then download this app called *iFunbox* Install it. First run iTunes and minimize it to the task bar. Then run iFunbox and wait for it to recognize your device. From there you can access everything on the iPad and bring it down to your computer for saving.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

BearKiller said:


> Now, I have this thing wiped, when I turn it on, all it will do is tell me to connect to iTunes.


What happens if you are not connected to a computer when you turn it on? My expectation (based on a little experience with an iPhone and an iPod Touch) is that it will want you to connect to Wi-Fi and to enter an Apple ID and password.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

BearKiller said:


> >>> ON EDIT:
> Well...., I followed the instructions to reset the iPad and got it wiped clean; then, it says to connect to iTunes.
> I have tried on two different machines using two different browsers; and, when I click the download button, it immediately takes me to a page thanking me for downloading, yet nothing happens, nothing at all.
> 
> ...


Make sure you download the correct one for your system and make sure to follow my instruction from my other post for iFunbox. It will come in handy for accessing the iPad down the road.

*iTunes 64bit "Direct Link"*

*iTunes 32bit "Direct Link"*


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Here's a screen shot of iFunbox for a visual.


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

Your sister has to log into her iCloud account and disconnect the iPad.


----------



## BearKiller (Nov 29, 2014)

Lance1 said:


> Then download this app called iFunbox and wait for it to recognize your device. From there you can access everything on the iPad and bring it down to your computer for saving.


With this iFunbox, can I pick and choose and handle the iPad photos in much the same way as Explorer does on anything else ?



Lance1 said:


> Make sure you download the correct one for your system


Thanks! That worked like it was supposed to.

Since I created this thread, I discovered that the wife had installed a 2015 version of iTunes on another machine around here that has been dedicated to other chores for the last few years.
I connected the iPad to that machine and it immediately allowed me to "Sync" photos; however, there was one huge glitch in that plan; (and I am glad that I checked things out before spending half the night) when I would choose a folder to add to the iPad, then choose another, then a third, each time clicking the Apply button, instead of adding the next batch of images, it completely replaced each group with the next.
I guess that is what "Sync" means.

I intend to get this new version installed and also get the iFunbox and see if I don't fare any better.

One thing for certain, this episode sure makes me appreciate the old Kindle that I load my pictures on for use as a portable photo album; I plug it into the computer, it opens like any old external drive, I can add, delete, rename, reorganize, and shift things around to a fare thee well.


----------



## BearKiller (Nov 29, 2014)

Lance1 said:


> Here's a screen shot of iFunbox for a visual.


It appears we were typing at the same time...
Thanks! ; that is a big help.



AmyToo said:


> Your sister has to log into her iCloud account and disconnect the iPad.


I sure hope she already did; else I may have knocked her cloud out of the sky.
People like me should not be allowed around anything that we have no idea what we are doing and just do it anyway.
She is way off down there in Texas somewhere; maybe that is far enough away that it won't matter.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

> BearKiller Said


With this iFunbox, can I pick and choose and handle the iPad photos in much the same way as Explorer does on anything else ?

Yes, somewhat. You speak a lot about pictures on the iPad. As you see in the screenshot, all my pics are under the camera. You can highlight a pic by left clicking it then drag it to the desktop or folder of your choice. You can also highlight multiple images by holding down the Ctrl key and click the images. You can right click and Select All, create folders, well you'll find out playing with it. Have iFun with it!


----------



## BearKiller (Nov 29, 2014)

Lance1 said:


> You speak a lot about pictures on the iPad. As you see in the screenshot, all my pics are under the camera. You can highlight a pic by left clicking it then drag it to the desktop or folder of your choice. You can also highlight multiple images by holding down the Ctrl key and click the images. You can right click and Select All, create folders, well you'll find out playing with it. Have iFun with it!


Thanks again!
I may have already said this somewhere...; my main use for my old Kindle and the planned main use for this iPad once I hand it over to her (all six years old) are as portable photo albums.
We take lots and lots of pictures and these little pad thingies are ideal to pass around and let people see the pictures.
Of course, I will load a ton of games on her's as well.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

My granddaughter has had a iPad since she was 4 years old. She Is now 8. It took her no time at all to figure out. Next she'll be asking for a phone....


----------



## BearKiller (Nov 29, 2014)

Lance1 said:


> My granddaughter has had a iPad since she was 4 years old. She Is now 8. It took her no time at all to figure out. Next she'll be asking for a phone....


Okay, I got side-tracked and have just now gotten back to this.
I installed the iTunes that you pointed me toward. Thanks!
I installed the iFunbox. Thanks!
Now, this is what have done:
1. The iPad was already USB connected to one of the "charge" ports of a self-powered Plugables 3.0 hub; these ports are both power and data.
2. I opened iTunes
3. I opened iFunbox. >>> It says "No Device Connected"
4. I unplug and reconnect -- the computer makes that "something unplugged" then "something plugged in" kerthunk noise and an autoplay pops up = still no device connected
5. I try a straight to the motherboard port = still no go.

Is there a certain order of procedure that I should follow ?

It may or may not be important; but, my sister could not find the original cable for this; so, I dug around in drawers and finally found a cable that does fit and has been charging and working thus far; however, the origin of this cable is anybody's guess and is not a genuine Apple cable.

>>>On EDIT: More Info:
I just noticed that, although when I connect the iPad, the computer makes it's kerthunk noise, an Autoplay box pops up, and iTunes automatically opens, the iPad is no longer showing up in Explorer like it was before.

Unless it is the cable (and considering the rest of the behavior, that makes no sense to me), why is Explorer and iFunbox not recognizing the iPad and how do I fix ?

Also, I just looked in Task Manager and it shows my Kindle as running, but no mention of the iPad.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

BearKiller said:


> I opened iFunbox. >>> It says "No Device Connected"


When you plug the iPad into the system you'll hear the chime like you did. You need to now look at the iPad and tap the message you see there and accept the connection from the computer. Now that you have authorized the connection it should now be recognized in Explorer, iTunes and iFunbox.


----------



## BearKiller (Nov 29, 2014)

Lance1 said:


> You need to now look at the iPad and tap the message you see there and accept the connection from the computer.


Where on the screen should I see this message?
I have connected and unconnected this thing numerous times and I have never seen any sort of message - before or after the update.
Before I made the mistake of letting iTunes update it, I could connect to USB and immediately it would acknowledge it in Explorer; since the update, it will not.
I hate to be such a bother and I really appreciate the help = without it I am lost along a lee shore.

>>>ON EDIT: More info:
I connected it to a computer that did not have iTunes and the DCIM folder then showed up in Explorer; HOWEVER, unlike before, when I open the DCIM folder, I just get a blank page with nothing; before, I could see the pictures.

Also, I connected to the machine that has the ancient version of iTunes; before, I had an option to "sync" images from a folder of my choosing and I did manage to successfully accomplish this; now, that option does not show up; it was obvious before and gone now.

This experience is driving home a fact that I already knew and should have had sense enough to throw up a red flag = do not update = it always leads to trouble.

I don't guess it is possible to revert to the previous version that actually worked.

>>> 2nd EDIT:
After successfully at least being recognized both in Explorer and old version iTunes on two other machines, I no longer suspect the cable.

It is just on this machine that has the new version of iTunes and iFunbox that will not recognize the iPad.


----------



## BearKiller (Nov 29, 2014)

Okay; New Info on the situation:
I have worried with this thing throughout the wee hours and this is where I am at.
1. Contacting Apple Support and chat with a representative = complete and total useless waste of about an hour of my life; I do not recommend it to anyone, regardless of how simple the problem.

2. Old other machine with antique version of iTunes (I cannot find anyplace that shows me which version it is) = when I connect to this machine, I must manually open iTunes.
Once iTunes opens, I click the tiny picture of an iPad and there is my iPad info.
When I click Photos, I have the option to sync the iPad with a folder of my own choosing; I did this and now have 1862 photos viewable on the iPad when I touch the Photos button; HOWEVER, NONE of the sub-folders made the trip -- the photos that were in these subfolders are in the iPad, just all thrown in one big group.
This "Sync" business means just that, you cannot add images from here and there; any images on the iPad that are not in the chosen sync folder will be erased from the iPad.

3. On either machine that has iTunes installed, there will be no acknowledgement even of the existence of the iPad anywhere in Explorer; this behavior is ridiculous.
On machines that do not have iTunes, iPad will show up in Computer and also in Explorer where you can access the DCIM folder.

4. Up until a few minutes ago, connecting the iPad to my main machine, the one with new version of iTunes and iFunbox, I had no acknowledgement whatsoever in Explorer or iTunes or iFunbox; the connection sound would occur, but no other acknowledgement whatsoever.

5. I uninstalled iTunes, restarted the machine, and reinstalled iTunes With the iPad already connected (whether this made any difference).
I opened iTunes and there was my iPad = recognized.
I opened iFunbox and there also was my iPad = recognized.

6. When I first received the iPad from my sister, there were thousands of photos on it that were visible and viewable in Explorer within the DCIM folder; all of these images were sorted in named sub-folders.
Now, after deleting my sisters entire collection of images (I had them stored elsewhere) and using this iTunes "sync" to load the new images, although I can touch the Photos button on the iPad and see each and every image, on the iTune-less machines that WILL list the iPad in Explorer, the DCIM folder is empty and I cannot find these images.

7. On my machine that has the new iTunes and iFunbox and can now finally recognize the iPad, in iFunbox, under the "File Browser" tab, I see "DCIM" > "100Apple" = no images there, I see "Photos" = no images there, and I see "Photo Data" > "Sync" > "100SYNCD" = and here are my 1862 images.
These synced images no longer have their unique filenames, but instead are IMG_0001, IMG_0002,------.


Sorry for so much information.

Question:
Using iFunbox, how do I move these images to the DCIM folder and hopefully even have them separated into sub-folders like my sister had them ?

By the way, my sister is not nearly so computer/tech literate as I (not that I am that bright); yet, she was able somehow to load her photos straight into the DCIM folder and have them in dated sub-folders, one for each individual calendar day; and, here I have spent hours and cannot seem to manage it.

>>> 1st Edit:
During all of this switching back and forth from machine to machine, I have not once seen an option on the iPad screen to allow or disallow connecting to the computer and it's programs.

I have managed to create a new folder in DCIM and added some test images to this folder; these new images also now show up in "Camera"
HOWEVER, there is no choice anywhere on or in my iPad that says "Camera" nor anyway that I can find to see these new images on the iPad.

The only pictures button I have is "Photos" and it only lets me see the "Sync" photos, NOT the ones I just put in DCIM/Camera.

How do I make the iPad let me see these images ?

By the way, these images retained their original filenames instead of the generic IMG_0001 business.

Thanks for taking the time to get this far in my post.


----------



## BearKiller (Nov 29, 2014)

I have accessed my A1219 iPad in iFunbox
I have added photos into the SYNC folder with the photos that were already in there, synced there by iTunes; yet none of my added photos will display on the iPad screen --- only the photos that were already there.
I can see these images in the folder along with the rest of the pictures in iFunbox; yet, it is as if they were never there when I try to find them on the iPad.
Likewise with video; my video folder was empty; I used "copy from computer" and added a video; it is right there plain as the nose on my face in iFunbox, yet when I tap Videos on the iPad, it says no videos here.
I have put several images in the Camera folder and also in the DCIM folder; they show as being there in iFunbox, but no way can I see them on the iPad.

All I have is a Photos button and all it shows me are the images that iTunes synced to there.

Am I missing something; why cannot I get this to work ?

Thanks for reading and all help is appreciated.


----------



## BearKiller (Nov 29, 2014)

Lance1 said:


> To access all the content on you iPad you need to have iTunes installed first. Then download this app called *iFunbox* Install it. First run iTunes and minimize it to the task bar. Then run iFunbox and wait for it to recognize your device. From there you can access everything on the iPad and bring it down to your computer for saving.


Sorry for a few days of inactivity on this project; I got otherwise obligated in the hay barn.

To get this iPad to cooperate with anything, I had to purge the most recent iTunes from my system and install a version from back in it's day.
Once I got that done, I was able to JailBreak it with redSn0w and that installed Cydia.
That done, now I can see into the depths of the iPads entrails; plus, it allows iFuntunes a lot more latitude.

In iFuntunes, do you know anything about what these three buttons do and what they are for ?
Quick Toolbox Tab under "Advanced"
1. SSH Terminal
2. SSH
3. USB Tunnel

When I click on any of these, in the box that appears, there is a "learn more" link; I click that and it is broken.

I have included a screenshot of the buttons.


----------

